# Health Insurance for visitor to BC



## stephcloud (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi all :0)

I'm so pleased to have found this forum. I am an American who is currently a visitor in BC. I am living with my French boyfriend who is here on a work/holiday visa. My biggest concern at the moment, is healthcare for myself. We have paid to extend our French social security benefits, but since I don't feel entirely confident in how that works, I also want something to supplement that. There seems to be A LOT of information out there, and I'm just wondering if anyone has had a great experience with an international private insurance provider. Thanks so much!
Sincerely,
Steph


----------



## CanuckGirl (Dec 17, 2012)

I am not sure if you can purchase the insurance for yourself directly in BC but Blue Cross offers coverage, also I have used BCAA for travel insurance. I am not sure what they could offer an American in Canada though, but ring them and find out. Worst case is a trip to Bellingham and buy it on the other side of the border. Not sure if they can offer anything beyond the 183 days as they would have to link it to a visa I think??


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Try Nomads Travel Insurance...

You could also try to inquire with BCAA, the provincial arm of CAA, which is the Canadian body of the American Automobile Association. Locations across the province.


----------



## stephcloud (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks to you both. :0) I've looked at Nomad's and it seems quite good for emergency things, also a good reputation. I'm hoping to find something that would cover more mundane things like colds or UTI's. Something dental would be great, too. I'll keep researching, starting with your tips.


----------



## douglasphil (Dec 12, 2012)

You can try BCAA insurance service its good. I am also using this service.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Eugene182 said:


> You can just get a Visitors to Canada insurance policy. This would cover you for emergencies in case you get sick or get into an accident. Most of them are just for emergencies but there's companies that offer extras like maternity benefits and check ups but of course some conditions apply.
> 
> You can find more info on this website, (moderated)there's also blog you can read about things like maternity.
> 
> ...


----------

